# Horsey Yard Owners!!!!



## sarahlou97 (18 February 2020)

Is your yard on a working farm and is just one element of the establishment?
Did the equine business used to be a farm but now is 100% an equine business?

If yes, please take the time to answer my questionnaire on equestrian based diversification on farms!! 
I need as many responses as possible! There is just 15 questions about your yard, and its completely anonymous! 

Please help me, I'm a stressed equine student and I need results for my dissertation!!!  
Thanks a lot in advance!! I am so grateful for any responses!! 

https://rau.onlinesurveys.ac.uk/the-future-of-equine-diversification-on-farms


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 February 2020)

Done it!


----------



## sarahlou97 (18 February 2020)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Done it!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much, all the best.


----------



## be positive (18 February 2020)

Done but the property was bought to change to equine use not as part of a diversification scheme, may be worth adding something to cover people moving into the industry that already have a sound knowledge.


----------

